# Gannicus vs. Spartacus



## Uncle Phantom (Jan 29, 2012)

walks up to Spartacus and wants to show him the true champion of Capua is.

Who wins?


----------



## Gone (Jan 29, 2012)

Been done a bunch of times. IMHO Gannicus wins, he fought evenly enough against Oenomaus that there was no clear victor, and Oenomaus shat all over Spartacus + Crixus.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 29, 2012)

Done before. Gannicus wins.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jan 29, 2012)

i don't recall any sort of consensus ever being reached, and I've already brought all arguments I had to the table like the 293042304983242 times this thread has been made, so I'll just leave it at "wait till the fucking new season" since gannicus did in fact partake in the slave rebellions started by spartacus, so he will more than likely be in the newest season.


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 30, 2012)

Spartacus would win with difficultly. He has much better feats than Gannicus.


----------



## Gone (Jan 30, 2012)

Superrazien said:


> Spartacus would win with difficultly. He has much better feats than Gannicus.



Such as what? Like I said in the Spartacus vs Crixus thread, Im really not *that* impressed with Spartacus taking down those Roman Soldiers. It is an impressive feat, but its not that much greater than him taking out all those barbarians and those four chump gladiators in the first episode. I know they were Glaburs hand picked men and all, but gladiators are > soldiers, so it dosnt strike me as all that much better than Gannicus's feats.

Im not even gonna bring up Theokolese since they only won due to some very cheap tactics.


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 30, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> Such as what? Like I said in the Spartacus vs Crixus thread, Im really not *that* impressed with Spartacus taking down those Roman Soldiers. It is an impressive feat, but its not that much greater than him taking out all those barbarians and those four chump gladiators in the first episode. I know they were Glaburs hand picked men and all, but gladiators are > soldiers, so it dosnt strike me as all that much better than Gannicus's feats.
> 
> Im not even gonna bring up Theokolese since they only won due to some very cheap tactics.



Gladiators are not necessarily better than soldiers. The impressive part of the feat was Spartacus had only a wooden sword, and he was pretty much naked. Despite this he still raped several armored Roman soldiers, who where using real swords.

The only real reason people say Gannicus> Spartacus, is because Gannicus was supposedly equal to Doctore, and Doctore>Spartacus and Crixus. However everyone seems to forget Doctore from 3 years ago does not necessarily equal the present line Doctore. He had three years to train Gladiators, and train himself no doubt. The current time line Doctore could of probably beat Theokolese by himself. 

Also everyone seems to forget that Spartacus fought Theokolese extremely well by himself. Going by the logic Doctore=Gannicus>Spartacus&Crixus, then that would mean that big ass gladiator Gannicus fought is also better than Spartacus & Crixus, considering that Gladiator would of killed Gannicus if not fueled by the memory of Melina. The fact of the matter is we never seen Gannicus fight Doctore, we can only assume he was as good as him. As far as what is shown, Gannicus is more on the level of amateur Crixus. 

After Spartacus killed Theokolese he became a whole different beast, he was, and still is unstoppable. Has anyone seen the season premier of season 2? Spartacus again wrecked up a bunch of Roman soldiers by himself, for a good while until Crixus showed up.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jan 30, 2012)

Gannicus probably takes it. Oenomaus was anxious - determined, even - to fight Theokolese instead of Crixus and Spartacus when Crixus was arguably at his best. That said, it isn't likely that Oenomaus stopped training altogether once he became Doctore, he may not have trained as intensely, but the fact he was eager to fight Theokolese, _knowing his strength_, indicates he _didn't_ weaken.

So, yeah, in short, Gannicus has it.


----------



## TheRedrage66 (Feb 11, 2012)

ahh yes i love all four of these characters  however if Gannicus was better than Oenomaus would he not have been the selection against the Theokoles instead of Oenomaus? Remember only the best of each ludus would face the beast =p. Apart from that my overall conclusion would be because the show is called Spartacus,  Spartacus would win yet if it were to be a contest between the actual characters then id say the Winner against Crixus Spartacus, Gannicus and Oenamaus would simply be Oenamaus due to his experience everyone of these fighters in their prime would put up a tough battle however


----------



## Gone (Feb 12, 2012)

TheRedrage66 said:


> ahh yes i love all four of these characters  however if Gannicus was better than Oenomaus would he not have been the selection against the Theokoles instead of Oenomaus? Remember only the best of each ludus would face the beast =p. Apart from that my overall conclusion would be because the show is called Spartacus,  Spartacus would win yet if it were to be a contest between the actual characters then id say the Winner against Crixus Spartacus, Gannicus and Oenamaus would simply be Oenamaus due to his experience everyone of these fighters in their prime would put up a tough battle however



Idk if Gannicus is better than Oenomaus or not, I got the impression that Oenomaus was more skilled, but Gannicus was younger so he was stronger/faster, and also very skilled. Either way Gannicus only rose to prominence after Oenomaus fell against Theokolese.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 12, 2012)

Hopefully we'll see Gannicus vs Oenomaus on screen because of Ashur.


----------



## Gone (Feb 12, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Hopefully we'll see Gannicus vs Oenomaus on screen because of Ashur.



I kinda think Gannicus is gonna be the one to rescue him from his current situation.


----------



## Taijukage (Feb 15, 2012)

sparty i think is the better fighter. gannicus beat a guy blind. sparty beat theokales and several armed romans with just a wooden sword. 
i think onomaeus probably polished his skills over the years so gannicus being equal back then doesnt mean equal now.


----------



## Gone (Feb 15, 2012)

Taijukage said:


> sparty beat theokales



Spartacus beat Theokolese with Crixus, and some very cheap tactics.



> i think onomaeus probably polished his skills over the years so gannicus being equal back then doesnt mean equal now.



A lot of people say that but idk. Onny was a gladiator for almost his entire life, I dont think he is going to get much more skilled after being doctore for a few years. I hate to say it but if anything his skills may have gone down.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Feb 15, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> A lot of people say that but idk. Onny was a gladiator for almost his entire life, I dont think he is going to get much more skilled after being doctore for a few years. I hate to say it but if anything his skills may have gone down.



Wanting to fight Theokolese even after a few years as Doctore and knowing first hand how deadly he was strongly indicate that Oenomaus didn't lose his edge over the years. 
As I said, he may not have trained as intensely, but there's no doubt he still kept up given that he could toss Crixus and Spartacus around together rather casually.


----------



## TheRedrage66 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> Idk if Gannicus is better than Oenomaus or not, I got the impression that Oenomaus was more skilled, but Gannicus was younger so he was stronger/faster, and also very skilled. Either way Gannicus only rose to prominence after Oenomaus fell against Theokolese.



Yeah i totally agree with you on that, experience on oena and youth and strength with ganni. I wish we knew how much older Oena was than Ganni btw. Also wouldnt Gannicus of been chosen to be Doctore instead of Oenamaus i know Oenamaus is old yet only the best were chosen to assume mantle of doctore.


----------



## Gone (Feb 23, 2012)

TheRedrage66 said:


> Yeah i totally agree with you on that, experience on oena and youth and strength with ganni. I wish we knew how much older Oena was than Ganni btw. Also wouldnt Gannicus of been chosen to be Doctore instead of Oenamaus i know Oenamaus is old yet only the best were chosen to assume mantle of doctore.



I dont think gannicus would have ever been made Doctore, hes too much of a goof off. As far as Onnys age, based on the Flashback in episode 2 he is older than Batiatus.


----------



## TheRedrage66 (Feb 25, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> I dont think gannicus would have ever been made Doctore, hes too much of a goof off. As far as Onnys age, based on the Flashback in episode 2 he is older than Batiatus.



ye makes sense aswell idk i just wana see a fight between all these chars and know who would win


----------



## Gone (Mar 3, 2012)

So they fought in the new episode, there was really no clear winner, and they seemed to fight pretty evenly. It was one of the first really good fights of the new season. IMO Gannicus is still the superior fighter, his cock rages on


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 3, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> So they fought in the new episode, there was really no clear winner, and they seemed to fight pretty evenly. It was one of the first really good fights of the new season. IMO Gannicus is still the superior fighter, his cock rages on



This


----------



## HumanWine (Mar 4, 2012)

No one was fucking with Gannicus at his prime. In the recent episode, Gannicus had been drinking and fucking for the last couple of years. he even looks worn out. He managed to scratch Spartacus a couple of times, a Spartacus who for the last 5-6 episodes who has been untouched despite fighting wave after wave of soldiers.


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 4, 2012)

Gannicus is a fucking legend.

He's rusty because he's been slacking off for years, probably had a hangover and _still_ went even with Spartacus who's done nothing but fight for the past, forever. That kind of settles the debate if you ask me.. If he never left, he'd still be Champion.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes. Retired Gannicus = Prime Spartacus.

And now we see Spartacus feats against romans soldiers(used to wank Spartacus) are not that impressive.

Low tier (retired) gladiator > 3 romans soldiers.


----------



## eHav (Mar 4, 2012)

Gannicus still got it. lol spartacus


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 4, 2012)

Gannicus high diff.


----------



## convict (Mar 4, 2012)

My individual ranking:

1. Theokoles (Individually undefeated, single-handedly killed 100 men)
2. Oenomaus (Another obvious one, in prime gave Theokoles a fight)
3. Gannicus (Managed to tie with a recovering Oenomaus in a spar)
4. Spartacus (Kills a million soldiers every time he fights them)
5. Cabarus (maybe number 3 seeing his wrath in the Royal Rumble)
6. Crixus (Good but not quite as strong as Gann/Spart)
7. Barca (Always seemed to be the best after Crixus, pre Spartacus)


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 5, 2012)

HumanWine said:


> No one was fucking with Gannicus at his prime. In the recent episode, Gannicus had been drinking and fucking for the last couple of years. he even looks worn out. He managed to scratch Spartacus a couple of times, a Spartacus who for the last 5-6 episodes who has been untouched despite fighting wave after wave of soldiers.



They haven't gone too far into what Gannicus was doing, but judging by his personality I highly doubt he hasn't been fighting in his time off. Also I don't know how you can equate a  fully rested and well feed Gannicus to Sparatcus who had been roughing it, and had been constantly fighting for his life. Both men were probably not at 100%. If any thing
there match showed they were pretty even, giving Spartacus a slight edge. Also keep in mind how good of a fight Onemaus gave Gannicus.
He had been fighting in the pits for days, tourtured, and kept as a prisioner. Despite all that he was on par with Gannicus. Gannicus is good but I think he ranks third so far. Spartacus or Onemaus have the top spot.

But I think this new episode confirmed something. No matter who you are Ashur fucking wins.


----------



## Gone (Mar 5, 2012)

Its hard to imagine Oenomaus losing to anybody, he has such a solid indominable presence. But I know think that in order it goes Theokolese > Gannicus/Oenomaus > Crixus in his prime > Spartacus> new _sensitive_ Crixus.

Seriously this season I feel like the writers are heavily wanking Spartacus. Crixus drags him away from the market in the first episode, and now im thinking, _why_. He fodderizes Roman soldiers every time he fights them. And Im not saying that because Im impressed at all with Spartacus, more that Im very unimpressed with the writers, because it seems repetitive and unimaginitive.

Same deal with Ashur beating up a bunch of roman soldiers at once and throwing knives with crazy accuracy when he could barley hold a sword on the previous two seasons. Although I dont mind Ashurs PIS really, this season hes doing everything like a boss.


----------



## Masa (Mar 5, 2012)

Superrazien said:


> They haven't gone too far into what Gannicus was doing, but judging by his personality I highly doubt he hasn't been fighting in his time off. Also I don't know how you can equate a  fully rested and well feed Gannicus to Sparatcus who had been roughing it, and had been constantly fighting for his life. Both men were probably not at 100%. If any thing
> there match showed they were pretty even, giving Spartacus a slight edge. Also keep in mind how good of a fight Onemaus gave Gannicus.
> He had been fighting in the pits for days, tourtured, and kept as a prisioner. Despite all that he was on par with Gannicus. Gannicus is good but I think he ranks third so far. Spartacus or Onemaus have the top spot.
> 
> But I think this new episode confirmed something. No matter who you are Ashur fucking wins.



Oenomaus was bloodlusted, Gannicus was trying to talk to him and wanted Oenomaus to have an honorable fight rather than just slaughtering him right of the bat and he still won without much trouble. Not really a good indicator of who is stronger.

It looked like the director was trying his best to depict the Spartacus vs. Gannicus fight in a way to make them dead even. Every blow by Spartacus was returned by Gannicus and vice versa, but I would say being out of practice is a bigger disadvantage than just living out in the wild for a few months (with lots of Roman fodder to practice on).


----------



## eaebiakuya (Mar 5, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> Although I dont mind Ashurs PIS really, this season hes doing everything like a boss.



Thats not PIS. The shows says : Low tier Gladiator > 3 Romans soldiers. Thats how Spartacusverse works. Ashur even said he was a weak gladiator after beating then.

We saw many times Spartacus and others Gladiators beating more than 3 Roman soldiers.

Beat many romans soldiers in Spartacus verse is not impressive. Im sure the Ashurs soldiers will give much more trouble.



> If any thing
> there match showed they were pretty even, giving Spartacus a slight edge.



It dont.


----------



## eHav (Mar 5, 2012)

putting your life on the line against soldiers almost daily keeps you on the edge and prepared and in shape, who maybe a lil tired. but with the gladiator trainings, they dont seem to acuse the efforts they make in fights.  however, slacking off for a long time and barely being active does turn down ur abilities a bit


----------



## HumanWine (Mar 5, 2012)

I remember an interview one of the creators didnt want Gannicus to come off as a superhero. They have no problem doing that for Spartacus though smh. I dont care what ppl say Gannicus fighting a gladiator while unarmed and blindfolded >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

this


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 5, 2012)

Masa said:


> Oenomaus was bloodlusted, Gannicus was trying to talk to him and wanted Oenomaus to have an honorable fight rather than just slaughtering him right of the bat and he still won without much trouble. Not really a good indicator of who is stronger.
> 
> It looked like the director was trying his best to depict the Spartacus vs. Gannicus fight in a way to make them dead even. Every blow by Spartacus was returned by Gannicus and vice versa, but I would say being out of practice is a bigger disadvantage than just living out in the wild for a few months (with lots of Roman fodder to practice on).



Bloodlust or not it doesn't change the massive disadvantage he was at. Besides a fighter always fights more sloppy when he is mad, this should of made it even easier for Gannicus. 

Spartacus and Gannicus were pretty much dead even, but Spartacus seemed like he gained a slight edge at the end, before Mira interrupted. Gannicus never really practiced in the first place, or always half assed his practice. Besides when you take Gannicus character into affect I highly doubt he was staying out of trouble. Also Gannicus seemed confident enough in his skills to go take on Oenomaus and Crixus, two Gladiators who he knows to be extremely good. 

I don't think Gannicus was far off of his skill level from the end of GOTA. If anything hes probably better. He was only a little bit better than amateur Crixus. Obviously Champion Crixus > amateur Crixus, and Spartacus is > Champion Crixus. So for Gannicus to fight dead even with Spartacus must mean he improved. Which makes sense considering he traveled a lot, you tend to pick up things.

Also on a side note how come Gannicus always looses one of his swords in a fight? It kind of bugs me lol.


----------



## convict (Mar 5, 2012)

There is no room for doubt between who was stronger between Gannicus and Oenomaus. Oenomaus was always portrayed as stronger, near invincible in fact. He fodderized a near prime Spartacus and in prime Crixus at the same time. He was the only one to rival the shadow of death individually. It was only after he was injured that Gannicus rose to fame. 

And that fight between them clearly emphasized how gimped Oenoumaus was.

He was:

- Severely wounded from heinous tortures
- Starved
- In chains
- In possession of only a blunt weapon

Yet he even knocked Gannicus to the ground and would have finished the job had another gladiator not intercepted him. He also reduced Gannicus to one sword. If that version of Oenomaus gave Gannicus a fight, imagine if he had sharp blades with both hands free and was in prime fighting condition?


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 5, 2012)

^ Yeah the more and more I think about it I think Oenomaus is the best fighter. He probably could of beat Theockoles himself the second time around. When we factor that Spartacus and Crixus pwnd Theockoles when they were working as a team, and Oenomaus pwnd Spartacus and Crixus.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Mar 5, 2012)

Superrazien said:


> Spartacus is > Champion Crixus.



Since when ? 




> He probably could of beat Theockoles himself the second time around. When we factor that Spartacus and Crixus pwnd Theockoles when they were working as a team, and Oenomaus pwnd Spartacus and Crixus.



No he wont. Spartacus and Crixus working as team would beat Oenomaus. He only pwnd then in early of training.

And after Theockoles fight, he got weaker, or Gannicus surpassed him. At least it is what everyone in Batiatus house tought.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 6, 2012)

eaebiakuya said:


> Since when ?



 I meant to say greater than or equal to. Spartacus had better feats, but there fight showd they are equal. Regardless both are at a higher level than amateur Crixus. Whom Gannicus had  difficulty fighting.






> No he wont. Spartacus and Crixus working as team would beat Oenomaus. He only pwnd then in early of training.
> 
> And after Theockoles fight, he got weaker, or Gannicus surpassed him. At least it is what everyone in Batiatus house tought.


 
Oenmaous trained Spartacus and Crixus to work as a team, just from fighting Theockoles once he knew all about his method of attack. He knew exactly how to beat Theockoles and it worked at first until they stopped working as a team. Oenmaous didnt get weaker, the only reason Gannicus took his place is because the people loved him.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 6, 2012)

convict said:


> There is no room for doubt between who was stronger between Gannicus and Oenomaus. Oenomaus was always portrayed as stronger, near invincible in fact. He fodderized a near prime Spartacus and in prime Crixus at the same time. He was the only one to rival the shadow of death individually. It was only after he was injured that Gannicus rose to fame.
> 
> And that fight between them clearly emphasized how gimped Oenoumaus was.
> 
> ...


Gannicus didn't _really_ want to fight Oenomaus, let a lone kill him.  The opposite was not true.

I would put them on even levels.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 6, 2012)

Superrazien said:


> I meant to say greater than or equal to. Spartacus had better feats, but there fight showd they are equal. Regardless both are at a higher level than amateur Crixus. Whom Gannicus had  difficulty fighting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gannicus took his place for the same reason Spartacus took Crixus's.  

The champion was hurt so a new one was born.


----------



## convict (Mar 6, 2012)

Havoc said:


> Gannicus didn't _really_ want to fight Oenomaus, let a lone kill him.  The opposite was not true.
> 
> I would put them on even levels.



Just because he didn't want to kill him deep down doesn't mean he wasn't going all out. Because of Oenomaus's rage, this was a survival game, and Gannicus would have killed him on the spot had the rebels not intervened. 

Also, he wouldn't insult Oenomaus by not going all out. Gladiators in the show  consider honor and glory to take precedent over life and Gannicus respected Oenomaus too much not to fight to the death properly.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 6, 2012)

Havoc said:


> Gannicus took his place for the same reason Spartacus took Crixus's.
> 
> The champion was hurt so a new one was born.



Yeah exactly its all about who ignites the crowd more. Gannicus had time to shine while Oenmaous was in the side lines, and Spartacus was the bringer of rain and slayer of the shadow of death. The Roman crowds are very fickle.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 6, 2012)

convict said:


> Just because he didn't want to kill him deep down doesn't mean he wasn't going all out. Because of Oenomaus's rage, this was a survival game, and Gannicus would have killed him on the spot had the rebels not intervened.
> 
> Also, he wouldn't insult Oenomaus by not going all out. Gladiators in the show  consider honor and glory to take precedent over life and Gannicus respected Oenomaus too much not to fight to the death properly.


I'd say him trying to talk to him mid fight to explain himself shows he wasn't entirely in the fight mentally.

Anyway, Oenomaus = Gannicus


----------



## convict (Mar 6, 2012)

Do you also not recall how Oenomaus had Gannicus down and another Gladiator intercepted him? Gannicus than pushed that Gladiator aside because he wanted to get right back into the fight. My point stands. Gannicus would do a disservice to Oenomaus by not giving his all and after the initial talk, he gave up and attempted to take his life, as he was going to do before the rebel incident.


----------



## Masa (Mar 6, 2012)

convict said:


> Do you also not recall how Oenomaus had Gannicus down and another Gladiator intercepted him? Gannicus than pushed that Gladiator aside because he wanted to get right back into the fight. My point stands. Gannicus would do a disservice to Oenomaus by not giving his all and after the initial talk, he gave up and attempted to take his life, as he was going to do before the rebel incident.



No, he pushed the other fighter aside because he didn't want Oenomaus to by chance fall to some fodder gladiator. He was trying to make it so that Oenomaus had an honorable death giving a good fight to an undefeated champion rather than just having Oenomaus fall dishonorably by getting slaughtered due to the handicaps imposed on him. He was also trying to reason with Oenomaus during the fight so that Oenomaus doesn't die hating him. Its pretty obvious that the last thing Gannicus wanted to do was go all out against Oenomaus.


----------



## HumanWine (Mar 6, 2012)

Gannicus had trouble fighting noob Crixtus, wha?


----------



## eaebiakuya (Mar 6, 2012)

> Oenmaous trained Spartacus and Crixus to work as a team, just from fighting Theockoles once he knew all about his method of attack. He knew exactly how to beat Theockoles and it worked at first until they stopped working as a team.



Yes Oenmaous had a method to beat Theockoles. But for this method is needed 2 people...


----------



## Gone (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm gonna be honest, I dont think Theokolese was exactly in his prime when Spatlrtacus and Crixus fought him. He had been retired for years, and I think he was kinda getting old for a gladiator. I mean he was a beast, but if you look at his muscles and stuff, they were a little flabby compared to other gladiators. Plus didn't Varo mention seeing him fight when he was just a boy?

And for the record that little plan Oenomaus came up with for fighting Theokolese failed (or Spartacus and Crixus failed at carrying it out), they only won because Crixus blinded Theokolese (who I'm pretty sure is an albino and sensitive to sunlight) and Spartacus got in a few cheap shots.

Finally Onny was out of the arena for years by the time he trained Spartacus, he had stopped training himself and honing his own skills to teach others (those who cant do, teach. And all that). There is no reason to believe he got any better since he fought Theokolese. I hate to say it, but advanced age and being away from the arena probably made him worse.

Theokolese shat all over Oenameus when he was in his prime, and if they fought again I don't think that would change.

Its the same old story you hear all the time. Onny has age and experience, Gannicus has youth, Onny might start out superior, but eventually the young buck will pass him.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Mar 6, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> And for the record that little plan Oenomaus came up with for fighting Theokolese failed (or Spartacus and Crixus failed at carrying it out), they only won because Crixus blinded Theokolese (who I'm pretty sure is an albino and sensitive to sunlight) and Spartacus got in a few cheap shots.



It worked. They could just go and rip off Theokoles head. They thinked they alredy won and stoped to fight. Theokoles take sometime to stand up.

And theres no way to you attack and defend at same time, only if you are two.


----------



## Shoddragon (Mar 6, 2012)

HumanWine said:


> Gannicus had trouble fighting noob Crixtus, wha?



noob crixus couldn't really stand up to gannicus but when he got used to all the weaponry he was able to put up a decent/good fight and take advantage of openings. crixus only got better from then on.


----------



## Gone (Mar 6, 2012)

eaebiakuya said:


> It worked. They could just go and rip off Theokoles head. They thinked they alredy won and stoped to fight. Theokoles take sometime to stand up.
> 
> And theres no way to you attack and defend at same time, only if you are two.



I actually got the feeling Theo was just playing with them for the whole first half of the fight. Remember what he yelled when he stood up "CAPUA, SHALL I BEGIN?". Then he was utterly wrecking them after he stood back up.


----------



## Gone (Mar 6, 2012)

Shoddragon said:


> noob crixus couldn't really stand up to gannicus but when he got used to all the weaponry he was able to put up a decent/good fight and take advantage of openings. crixus only got better from then on.



Gannicus knocked noob Crixus down like 2-3 times, and was really just fucking with him. It was because he underestimated him that Crixus was able to seize an opening and take advantage for a few seconds after he disarmed him. But then Gannicus took him down pretty fast after he recovered and took Crixus seriously.


----------



## convict (Mar 6, 2012)

Masa said:


> No, he pushed the other fighter aside because he didn't want Oenomaus to by chance fall to some fodder gladiator. He was trying to make it so that Oenomaus had an honorable death giving a good fight to an undefeated champion rather than just having Oenomaus fall dishonorably by getting slaughtered due to the handicaps imposed on him. He was also trying to reason with Oenomaus during the fight so that Oenomaus doesn't die hating him.* Its pretty obvious that the last thing Gannicus wanted to do was go all out against Oenomaus.*



That is why he was about to kill him without hesitation when the stadium began breaking apart? And Oenomaus wouldn't die an honorable death by losing to a non serious Gannicus. Gannicus indeed wanted Oenomaus to have an honorable death, by going full out against him and seeing who comes on top.


----------



## Gone (Mar 14, 2012)

I also wanna point out that a stadium collapsed on Gannicus much more recently than Spartacus's little romp through the woods. Also OMFG at gannicus at the end of last weeks episode, he is so fucking badass!!


----------



## Havoc (Mar 14, 2012)

convict said:


> That is why he was about to kill him without hesitation when the stadium began breaking apart? And Oenomaus wouldn't die an honorable death by losing to a non serious Gannicus. Gannicus indeed wanted Oenomaus to have an honorable death, by going full out against him and seeing who comes on top.


He did hesitant, then the arena started to collapse. 

Watch it again.


----------



## Gone (Mar 14, 2012)

Havoc said:


> He did hesitant, then the arena started to collapse.
> 
> Watch it again.



He actually paused and said something like "I can send you to her brother".


----------



## convict (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah that is not hesitating; it is a goodbye because at that point the result was inevitable. If Oenoumaus would have been in Gannicus's position, he would also likely have paused and voiced his farewell. However, it would probably go like "And now you die you treacherous Son of a Bitch".

Gannicus already made up his mind to kill Oenomaus before the match.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 14, 2012)

Saying goodbye is hesitating.

If he didn't say anything Oenomaus would now have a sword in his face.


----------



## convict (Mar 15, 2012)

So if Oenomaus had Gannicus down, and stopped to tell him how much he relished killing him, but then the stadium collapsed, would that be classified as him hesitating too?

The only reason Oenomaus didn't have a sword sticking through him is because the stadium collapsed. Now who could predict _that_ would happen?


----------



## Havoc (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes.

That has nothing to do with the fact that Gannicus hesitated.


----------



## convict (Mar 15, 2012)

Informing someone they are about to die isn't hesitating. Especially, if the matter has already been decided. And when Oenomaus was on the ground without his sword and Gannicus was standing over him, there was no doubt in either of their minds what was about to happen.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 15, 2012)

Except it is hesitating...


----------



## convict (Mar 15, 2012)

According to you, Oenomaus happily telling Gannicus he is about to die for his treachery is breaching the parameters of hesitation as well so in essence you have coined your own definition of the word. Going by your definition, sure, Gannicus was hesitating.


----------



## Gone (Mar 15, 2012)

convict said:


> According to you, Oenomaus happily telling Gannicus he is about to die for his treachery is breaching the parameters of hesitation as well so in essence you have coined your own definition of the word. Going by your definition, sure, Gannicus was hesitating.



Dude gannicus knocked hom to the ground, and instead of finishing him off he held his swords up in the air and said "I can send you to her brother". He clearly was hesitating to kill him. Set aside the fact that he stopped attacking, saying I _can_ send you to her rather than I _will_ send you to her or now Im _going_ to send you to her, is clearly an offer rather than a promise.

Its like he was saying "If you want to die an honorable death at my hdands, I can send you to your wife now". He waited a pretty damn long ass time to kill him. Its like, you fall on the ground, and I reach down with my hand and say "I can help you up" Im still giving you the choice, Gannicus was giving Onny the choice.


----------



## Grand Cross (Mar 30, 2012)

Spartacus when fighting to protect his men was good enough to beat the Egyptian. Gannicus when bloodlusted was good enough to slaughter the Egyptian. The only thing really clear now is Spartacus and Gannicus > Oenomaus > lolCrixus.


----------



## HumanWine (Apr 1, 2012)

Im a huge fan of Gannicus but I think Spartacus was only hit once the entire season and that was by Gannicus. Spartacus is walking through squads of Romans like a bauce.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 1, 2012)

Kisabuna said:


> Spartacus when fighting to protect his men was good enough to beat the Egyptian. Gannicus when bloodlusted was good enough to slaughter the Egyptian. The only thing really clear now is Spartacus and Gannicus > Oenomaus > lolCrixus.



Honestly a healed prime Oenemaus is probably greater than all of them. And Crixus is probably both Gannicus and Spartacus equal had Naviea not made a reappearance. Crixus w/o Naviea > Crixus w/ Naviea...

And the last episode showed us the Egyptian is no Theocles lol I think Gannicus can best Spartascus though he won't walk away unscathed obviously.


----------



## Whirlpool (May 16, 2012)

Spartacus beat the Egyptian without much, if not no trouble and we all know what happened when Gannicus and Oenomaus fought the Egyptian


----------



## Chuck (May 17, 2012)

plot armor is off therefore Gannicus wins

he appears to be a better dual sword user

and he killed The Egyptian


----------



## Gone (May 17, 2012)

I love how people assume that since Spartacus knocked the Egyption down that means he won. IIRC he and Crixus knocked Theokolese down, and the giant then proceded to get back up and wipe the arena floor with both of them.

Anyway i really couldnt care less anymore, this season ruined Spartacus for me. GOTA and BAS were awesome, but Vengeance was some of the worst shit I have ever seen. The only thing worse than Spartacus's Mary Sue watered down speeches about freedome being delivered twice per episode, was how over the top they made the cheesey gore and sex scenes.

Its like each season they wanna see how far they can push the limits and still get away with it. First we had a lot of blood gore and sex, nothing wrong with that. Then in GOTA we had flying heads and gang bangs, ok still cool with it. Now this new season we have faces being cut off, dudes getting dildos shoved up their asses while cross dressing in an orgy, brains falling out of heads, etc.

Not to mentiomn we had the koolest character in the show killed by the most retarded villain imaginable. Did I mention how annoying Spartacus's speeches were?


----------



## Superrazien (May 17, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> I love how people assume that since Spartacus knocked the Egyption down that means he won. IIRC he and Crixus knocked Theokolese down, and the giant then proceded to get back up and wipe the arena floor with both of them.
> 
> Anyway i really couldnt care less anymore, this season ruined Spartacus for me. GOTA and BAS were awesome, but Vengeance was some of the worst shit I have ever seen. The only thing worse than Spartacus's Mary Sue watered down speeches about freedome being delivered twice per episode, was how over the top they made the cheesey gore and sex scenes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gone (May 17, 2012)

And of course the OBDs resident Spartacus fanboy chimes in...

EDIT: Oh yea and I thought the female slaves going all "girl power" and fighting almost as well as the male gladiators was a little cheesey. Not that I dont think females can fight, but not those females. The only one I really bought as a warrior was that tribal chick who wanted to bang Gannicus.


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 21, 2013)

Sword + Sword = Equal
Sword + Shield = Spartacus
Unarmed = Equal
Spear = Spartacus
One sword = Equal
Women = Spartacus (Roman housewives >>>>>>>>>>whores)

We all know who wins here


----------



## Taijukage (Mar 21, 2013)

gannicus stated in a recent episode "i stand your equal with a sword". so theyd likely kill each other


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 21, 2013)

Taijukage said:


> gannicus stated in a recent episode "i stand your equal with a sword". so theyd likely kill each other



That doesn't mean shit

>Last episode Spartacus was equal or lesser than Crixus in combat
>Few episodes ago Gannicus beat the utter shit out of Crixus to the point Naevia had to step in


Gannicus was, and still is the greatest fighter in the verse. Except for maybe Theokoles who we all know got jobbed due to a plot powerup.



Also why was this bumped?


----------



## Shoddragon (Mar 21, 2013)

so how is the show now? after the original season and gods of the arena, I never got caught up to this current season. I know slightly off topic, but I was just curious.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 21, 2013)

Shoddragon said:


> so how is the show now? after the original season and gods of the arena, I never got caught up to this current season. I know slightly off topic, but I was just curious.



Current season (War of the Damned) is ok.

Although i'll enjoy it more once Naevia dies.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Mar 22, 2013)

Gannicus owned Crixus in a H2H fight (no swords) in a recent fight.


----------



## Taijukage (Mar 25, 2013)

> hat doesn't mean shit
> 
> >Last episode Spartacus was equal or lesser than Crixus in combat
> >Few episodes ago Gannicus beat the utter shit out of Crixus to the point Naevia had to step in
> ...


so? i think gannicus's opinion is a LITTLE more important and knowledgable than yours. also gannicus was not using a sword on crixus. so gannicus' statement of being equal to sparty in swordplay is not contradicted.


----------

